# Milan: Leonardo futuro DT, nonostante la curva.



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
*
Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.

**Anche Il Giornale conferma: Leonardo vicino al ritorno al Milan nel ruolo di direttore generale.*


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.



assolutamente d'accordo. La Curva non ci rappresenta!


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.



Bene. Anzi, benissimo! 

Adesso via tutta la feccia: curva, tromboni, lecchini e robaccia simile.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.




Speriamo !


----------



## alcyppa (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.



Fosse vero ne sarei davvero contento.

Se niente niente si riuscisse ad avere l'accoppiata Leonardo-Maldini mi sentirei MOLTO tranquillo sul futuro.


E se magari capissero che serve un allenatore serio fin da subito...


----------



## marcokaka (16 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> assolutamente d'accordo. La Curva non ci rappresenta!



Bravo, quella gente ridicola non ci rappresenta !!!


----------



## danjr (16 Luglio 2018)

Forza Leonardo


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.



Leonardo è un personaggio che mi piace poco, ma ha esperienza e può essere l'uomo giusto per ricostruire qualcosa di serio, come ha dimostrato anche al PSG.

Però, è bene anche ricordarlo, dai francesi si è separato molto male in seguito a rapporti burrascosi con diversi giocatori, Ibra in testa.


----------



## iceman. (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.



Godo e non poco.


----------



## Naruto98 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.



M A G A R I ma, personalissima opinione, non tornerà.


----------



## bmb (16 Luglio 2018)

Cosa vuole una curva che trova il coraggio di sostenere Mirabilandia? Io li rinchiuderei buttando la chiave. Leonardo è stato l'unico ad azzeccare colpi del calibro di Kakà.


----------



## luigi61 (16 Luglio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> assolutamente d'accordo. La Curva non ci rappresenta!





Admin ha scritto:


> Bene. Anzi, benissimo!
> 
> Adesso via tutta la feccia: curva, tromboni, lecchini e robaccia simile.



Sarebbe un bellissimo segnale! Se fosse seguito dall'ingresso in società di Maldini e l'acquisto di un top tipo Cavani il mio preferito altrimenti Higuain qua ho un po di dubbi perché si foraggerebbe il mercato della Juve. ...o molto bene anche Benzema potremmo cominciare ad essere ottimisti e sperare in un futuro migliore; non cedere per nessuna ragione ne Bonucci ne Donnarummane ovviamente Romagnoli le grandi squadre non cedono i pezzi forti, tutti gli altri possono essere tranquillamente ceduti


----------



## Mic (16 Luglio 2018)

Leo era stato invocato proprio da noi nel Forum.
Come dice già qualcuno, lui e Paolo sarebbero la nostra più grande garanzia.
Aspettiamo però, ancora è tutto in divenire.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2018)

bmb ha scritto:


> Cosa vuole una curva che trova il coraggio di sostenere Mirabilandia? Io li rinchiuderei buttando la chiave. Leonardo è stato l'unico ad azzeccare colpi del calibro di Kakà.



in realtà è stato accertato da tempo che l'acquisto di kaka fu opera del vecchio volpone braida


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.



Sarebbe un evento da festeggiare e non da condannare. Manager di alto livello! Se poi aiuta a portarci Paolo, apro la bozza buona 
Di quello che pensa la curva frega meno di 0


----------



## Gito (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.



Ma speriamo, sarebbe un ritorno gradito da parte mia


----------



## Sotiris (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.



Esattamente quali risultati ha ottenuto il sig. Leonardo quale direttore tecnico? Forse lo si ricorda più che altro per la spallata ai tempi del PSG ...

Non mi sento rappresentato minimamente da questa Curva ma ricominciare con una persona sicuramente molto intelligente ma con le idee poco chiare sul suo percorso post-calciatore e, per di più, passato dall'allenare il Milan ad allenare l'Inter senza nessuna remora, non mi pare una mossa particolarmente sagace.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> in realtà è stato accertato da tempo che l'acquisto di kaka fu opera del vecchio volpone braida



Ah sì? Io ricordo che Leonardo ebbe un ruolo chiave conoscendo Kakà benissimo, avendoci giocato insieme al San Paolo.


----------



## GP7 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.



Speriamo davvero.
Ripeto al di là dell'aspetto squisitamente tecnico, continuo a credere che un Milan affidato a Leonardo non possa essere un Milan il cui regista sia il nano di Arcore. Per questo ne sarei doppiamente felice.


----------



## PM3 (16 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> in realtà è stato accertato da tempo che l'acquisto di kaka fu opera del vecchio volpone braida



shh!
E' stato sentenziato.
Leonardo persona intelligente e competente. 
Non ci frega nulla se dopo aver detto di non voler più allenare, va all'Inter a tentare di farci perdere lo scudetto...
Non ci frega nulla se è stato l'unico a non far vincere lo scudetto al Psg degli sceicchi, comprando dozzine di bidoni...
Non ci frega nulla se l'ultimo suo atto da dirigente è stato spingere un arbitro.. 
Lui è buono e bravo...


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

*Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*


----------



## Goro (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.



Leonardo, simpatico o meno, deve tornare... lo troverei un grandissimo segnale verso quei pezzenti della curva. Lo voglio assolutamente!

Spero in Elliott per un'operazione piazza pulita, via il marcio almeno


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



Rypli simili.... ricopriva questo ruolo anche prima se non sbaglio. Ora Maldini DS e Gandini AD daje!


----------



## tonilovin93 (16 Luglio 2018)

Forza Leo! Ti aspettiamo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ah sì? Io ricordo che Leonardo ebbe un ruolo chiave conoscendo Kakà benissimo, avendoci giocato insieme al San Paolo.



Leonardo si è sempre attribuito il merito di aver portato Kakà al Milan, peccato che Gaetano Paolillo, ovvero l'agente italiano di Kakà, sbugiarda in maniera ferma l'ex tecnico di Milan e Inter: "Non so perchè Leonardo si prenda meriti su Ricky. Io posso testimoniare che quando gliene parlai lui fu netto nel definire impossibile l'affare, visto che il Milan aveva Rivaldo e Rui Costa". "Invece Braida si diede da fare e per mesi tenne i contatti con Bosco Leite. Così definimmo l'intesa con Galliani e Leo entrò in gioco solo al momento delle firme", conclude Paolillo, attribuendo ad Ariedo Braida il merito di aver portato in rossonero un campione che avrebbe fatto vincere uno Scudetto, una Supercoppa italiana, una Champions League, una Supercoppa europea ed un Mondiale per club.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Leonardo si è sempre attribuito il merito di aver portato Kakà al Milan, peccato che Gaetano Paolillo, ovvero l'agente italiano di Kakà, sbugiarda in maniera ferma l'ex tecnico di Milan e Inter: "Non so perchè Leonardo si prenda meriti su Ricky. Io posso testimoniare che quando gliene parlai lui fu netto nel definire impossibile l'affare, visto che il Milan aveva Rivaldo e Rui Costa". "Invece Braida si diede da fare e per mesi tenne i contatti con Bosco Leite. Così definimmo l'intesa con Galliani e Leo entrò in gioco solo al momento delle firme", conclude Paolillo, attribuendo ad Ariedo Braida il merito di aver portato in rossonero un campione che avrebbe fatto vincere uno Scudetto, una Supercoppa italiana, una Champions League, una Supercoppa europea ed un Mondiale per club.



Un conto sono l'insistenza e le trattative di Braida,mentre Leonardo era contrario per motivi numerici. Ma il talento,lo scouting,è stato scoperto da Leonardo


----------



## goleador 70 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



Lo sapevo
Godo


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Un conto sono l'insistenza e le trattative di Braida,mentre Leonardo era contrario per motivi numerici. Ma il talento,lo scouting,è stato scoperto da Leonardo



mbe e che fai lo scopri e poi non lo prendi?  peggio ancora


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> mbe e che fai lo scopri e poi non lo prendi?  peggio ancora


Infatti Leonardo sarà affiancato da un "Braida", speriamo Maldini. Comunque,vista la situazione attuale,non avremo problemi per eccesso di talento numerico nel prendere un giocatore


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



*Quotate le news *


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Luglio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> Leonardo si è sempre attribuito il merito di aver portato Kakà al Milan, peccato che Gaetano Paolillo, ovvero l'agente italiano di Kakà, sbugiarda in maniera ferma l'ex tecnico di Milan e Inter: "Non so perchè Leonardo si prenda meriti su Ricky. Io posso testimoniare che quando gliene parlai lui fu netto nel definire impossibile l'affare, *visto che il Milan aveva Rivaldo e Rui Costa*". "Invece Braida si diede da fare e per mesi tenne i contatti con Bosco Leite. Così definimmo l'intesa con Galliani e Leo entrò in gioco solo al momento delle firme", conclude Paolillo, attribuendo ad Ariedo Braida il merito di aver portato in rossonero un campione che avrebbe fatto vincere uno Scudetto, una Supercoppa italiana, una Champions League, una Supercoppa europea ed un Mondiale per club.



OK. Bei tempi comunque...


----------



## Albijol (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



Ormai Leonardo lo voglio anche solo perché odiato dalla curva


----------



## Heaven (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*




Incrocio tutto l’incrociabile! Forza leo!


----------



## koti (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



Magari Leonardo e Maldini, magari.


----------



## Freddy Manson (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



E ci mancherebbe che la curva decida chi vada scelto oppure no. Avanti con Leonardo.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



Direttore Tecnico significa allenatore, in una società sportiva.

Leonardo dovesse venire avrebbe un ruolo dirigenziale, naturalmente, quindi Direttore Generale o Sportivo.


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> M A G A R I ma, personalissima opinione, non tornerà.



Positivo anche solo per il fatto che venga presa una decisione diversa da certe manifestazioni oscene di un segmento di tifoseria corrotta.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (16 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Sotiris (16 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> shh!
> E' stato sentenziato.
> Leonardo persona intelligente e competente.
> Non ci frega nulla se dopo aver detto di non voler più allenare, va all'Inter a tentare di farci perdere lo scudetto...
> ...



ma infatti, io sono allibito da questo tifo per Leonardo ...


----------



## Zenos (16 Luglio 2018)

Addio Maldini allora. E poi secondo me falsone e miraballe resteranno saldi sulle loro poltrone.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ma infatti, io sono allibito da questo tifo per Leonardo ...



Ma l aver sputato nel piatto dove ha mangiato, è riferito al fatto che sia passato alla dirigenza Dell Inter?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Luglio 2018)

Non accetterò mai Leonardo senza Maldini
Se proprio vogliono fare un "dispetto" alla Curva comincino con Paolo


----------



## Naruto98 (16 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ma infatti, io sono allibito da questo tifo per Leonardo ...


Beh passeremo da un DS che con i soldi arriva secondo a uno che con i soldi arriva sesto 
E poi voglio sottolineare che pure Ancelotti allore è un allenatore mediocre perchè ha perso la Ligue 1 con il PSG degli sceicchi. Per il discorso del milanismo a me ha stufato, voglio gente COMPETENTE.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



.


----------



## Garrincha (16 Luglio 2018)

Mi lascia perplesso la posizione perchè è quella che dovrebbe andare a Maldini nel caso accettasse, non ce lo vedo come DS, non è il suo ruolo e lo sa anche lui.

Sarei contento dell'arrivo di Leonardo anche perché sentenzierebbe la cacciata di Gattuso, dubito che i due possano lavorare assieme


----------



## Garrincha (16 Luglio 2018)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> ma infatti, io sono allibito da questo tifo per Leonardo ...



A me sembra infantile rifiutarlo perché ha lavorato per l'Inter del resto


----------



## Naruto98 (16 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> A me sembra infantile rifiutarlo perché ha lavorato per l'Inter del resto



Concordo. È sconcertante come alcuni qua dentro ragionino pensando che chi lavora nel calcio (professionisti) operi trascinato dal tifo.


----------



## PM3 (16 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Beh passeremo da un DS che con i soldi arriva secondo a uno che con i soldi arriva sesto
> E poi voglio sottolineare che pure Ancelotti allore è un allenatore mediocre perchè ha perso la Ligue 1 con il PSG degli sceicchi.



Secondo in un campionato ridicolo come la Ligue 1... 
Certo con la squadra che gli ha fatto Leonardo... Senza nessuna logica... Come quelle che schierava da allenatore...
Avete parlato di caduta di stile per la conferenza di Halilovic senza Mirabelli, guarda caso poi anche la Juve ha fatto la stessa cosa, e vi sta bene un dirigente che perde la testa e spinge un arbitro... Ripeto un dirigente... Non si tratta di un calciatore preso dalla furia agonistica, ma di un dirigente che scende negli spogliatoi per spingere un arbitro...


----------



## PM3 (16 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> A me sembra infantile rifiutarlo perché ha lavorato per l'Inter del resto



Allora non avete capito molto, o non ricordate.
Lui aveva dichiarato pubblicamente di non voler più fare l'allenatore.
Se fosse andato all'Inter come DS avrebbe avuto una logica e sarei concorde con voi. 
Ma è andato all'inter in una veste che lui aveva già dichiarato di non voler più indossare e che di fatti non indosserà più dopo l'Inter. 
Tutto per cercare di prendersi la sua rivincita con Berlusconi e farci perdere lo scudetto. 
Nel post precedente ho anche esposto gli altri aspetti negativi di questo personaggio...


----------



## Naruto98 (16 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Secondo in un campionato ridicolo come la Ligue 1...
> Certo con la squadra che gli ha fatto Leonardo... Senza nessuna logica... Come quelle che schierava da allenatore...
> Avete parlato di caduta di stile per la conferenza di Halilovic senza Mirabelli, guarda caso poi anche la Juve ha fatto la stessa cosa, e vi sta bene un dirigente che perde la testa e spinge un arbitro... Ripeto un dirigente... Non si tratta di un calciatore preso dalla furia agonistica, ma di un dirigente che scende negli spogliatoi per spingere un arbitro...



Ah invece Mirabelli nelle interviste tocca picchi di educazione e cultura altissimi (es conferenza di Kalinic), invece Mirabelli ha costruito una squadra con grande logica in un campionato come la Serie A che a mio parere dovreste smetterla di considerarla così superiore a una Ligue 1. Concludo dicendo che quando giravano i soldi Leonardo ha portato i cavani, i thiago silva, i marquinhos, i verratti ecc mentre il nostro Miracessi ha preferito puntare sugli Andrè Silva, sui rodriguez, sui biglia. Questione di mentalità ad alti livelli, poi ognuno libero di pensarla come vuole.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ah invece Mirabelli nelle interviste tocca picchi di educazione e cultura altissimi (es conferenza di Kalinic), invece Mirabelli ha costruito una squadra con grande logica in un campionato come la Serie A che a mio parere dovreste smetterla di considerarla così superiore a una Ligue 1. Concludo dicendo che quando giravano i soldi Leonardo ha portato i cavani, i thiago silva, i marquinhos, i verratti ecc mentre il nostro Miracessi ha preferito puntare sugli Andrè Silva, sui rodriguez, sui biglia. Questione di mentalità ad alti livelli, poi ognuno libero di pensarla come vuole.



E Ibra e Thiago per 2 noccioline?


----------



## sacchino (16 Luglio 2018)

Persona intelligente se farà bene anche la curva lo rispetterà.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (16 Luglio 2018)

Onestamente leggendo alcuni commenti mi cadono le braccia. Sembra che per alcuni utenti le persone che lavorano nel mondo del calcio non sono umani, ma cyborg privi di sentimenti che non possono commettere alcun errore.

È andato ad allenare l'inter e allora? Questo è brasiliano, ed è venuto a giocare nel Milan, vuole bene al Milan si sa, ma non è casa sua, non è come per Maldini. Pretrnderlo è follia pura. Aveva detto che non avrebbe più allenato dopo Il Milan? Non ricordo, ma se lo avete riportato sarà anche vero. È andato all'Inter, dove ha fallito e allora? Ma chi cavolo se ne frega. Non è mai stato una bandiera del Milan. E come ho già detto è una persona con sentimenti etc. Sono professionisti è normale che vadano in altre società. Ancora con sta storia della spinta all'arbitro? È vero è stato un brutto gesto, di cui ha già scontato la pena. Ma soprattutto: Facile riportare quel gesto, ma non il motivo che lo ha spinto a farlo. 

A me va bene Leonardo in società non perché ha giocato nel Milan, non perché il suo arrivo fa arrabbiare la curva, mi va bene perché lo reputo una persona sveglia e competente. Dovrebbe essere così per tutti.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



.


----------



## PM3 (16 Luglio 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Ah invece Mirabelli nelle interviste tocca picchi di educazione e cultura altissimi (es conferenza di Kalinic), invece Mirabelli ha costruito una squadra con grande logica in un campionato come la Serie A che a mio parere dovreste smetterla di considerarla così superiore a una Ligue 1. Concludo dicendo che quando giravano i soldi Leonardo ha portato i cavani, i thiago silva, i marquinhos, i verratti ecc mentre il nostro Miracessi ha preferito puntare sugli Andrè Silva, sui rodriguez, sui biglia. Questione di mentalità ad alti livelli, poi ognuno libero di pensarla come vuole.



Quindo è stato maleducato?
Stai paragonando un modo di esprimersi ad una violenza fisica?
Stai paragonando una campagna acquisti contro 3 campagne acquisti a fior di milioni? 
Se sei onesto intellettualmente paragoni solo la prima campagna acquisti. Quella di Pastore a 42 ml... Con i vari Menez e cessi vari... 
beckham, Lugano, Alex... E posso continuare. La prima campagna acquisti è stata un disastro che a confronto Mirabelli ne esce come un mago (e io personalmente ritengo sia un Ds mediocre, quindi figurati...)


----------



## PM3 (16 Luglio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Onestamente leggendo alcuni commenti mi cadono le braccia. Sembra che per alcuni utenti le persone che lavorano nel mondo del calcio non sono umani, ma cyborg privi di sentimenti che non possono commettere alcun errore.
> 
> È andato ad allenare l'inter e allora? Questo è brasiliano, ed è venuto a giocare nel Milan, vuole bene al Milan si sa, ma non è casa sua, non è come per Maldini. Pretrnderlo è follia pura. Aveva detto che non avrebbe più allenato dopo Il Milan? Non ricordo, ma se lo avete riportato sarà anche vero. È andato all'Inter, dove ha fallito e allora? Ma chi cavolo se ne frega. Non è mai stato una bandiera del Milan. E come ho già detto è una persona con sentimenti etc. Sono professionisti è normale che vadano in altre società. Ancora con sta storia della spinta all'arbitro? È vero è stato un brutto gesto, di cui ha già scontato la pena. Ma soprattutto: Facile riportare quel gesto, ma non il motivo che lo ha spinto a farlo.
> 
> A me va bene Leonardo in società non perché ha giocato nel Milan, non perché il suo arrivo fa arrabbiare la curva, mi va bene perché lo reputo una persona sveglia e competente. Dovrebbe essere così per tutti.



Chiedete trasparenza e onestà e poi siete i primi a giustificare un comportamento infantile. 
Se è un professionista vai a fare il lavoro che ti piace, non vai in una società accettando anche un lavoro che ritieni di ripiego e non adatto a te, solo per cercare in qualche modo di farla pagare a Berlusconi. 

Stai anche giustificando un gesto violento di un dirigente? 
E ti cadono le braccia perché riporto solo gli eventi... mentre tu trovi giustificabile un atto di tale gravità?


----------



## gabri65 (16 Luglio 2018)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Onestamente leggendo alcuni commenti mi cadono le braccia. Sembra che per alcuni utenti le persone che lavorano nel mondo del calcio non sono umani, ma cyborg privi di sentimenti che non possono commettere alcun errore.
> 
> È andato ad allenare l'inter e allora? Questo è brasiliano, ed è venuto a giocare nel Milan, vuole bene al Milan si sa, ma non è casa sua, non è come per Maldini. Pretrnderlo è follia pura. Aveva detto che non avrebbe più allenato dopo Il Milan? Non ricordo, ma se lo avete riportato sarà anche vero. È andato all'Inter, dove ha fallito e allora? Ma chi cavolo se ne frega. Non è mai stato una bandiera del Milan. E come ho già detto è una persona con sentimenti etc. Sono professionisti è normale che vadano in altre società. Ancora con sta storia della spinta all'arbitro? È vero è stato un brutto gesto, di cui ha già scontato la pena. Ma soprattutto: Facile riportare quel gesto, ma non il motivo che lo ha spinto a farlo.
> 
> A me va bene Leonardo in società non perché ha giocato nel Milan, non perché il suo arrivo fa arrabbiare la curva, mi va bene perché lo reputo una persona sveglia e competente. Dovrebbe essere così per tutti.



Finalmente un ragionamento intelligente. Sembra che chiunque lavori al Milan deve essere una ex-bandiera, di comprovata fede milanista, e che non si è mai azzardato ad provare altre esperienze. E' chiaro che fa piacere avere gente di questo tipo per mantenere il DNA "Milan" nel tempo, ma io personalmente non sono d'accordo con l'integralismo a tutti i costi. Se uno fa bene il proprio lavoro, è sempre ben accetto. Se poi è anche milanista purosangue, ok.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



Quindi si sta disegnando l’assetto che proponevo, anche se per me come DG era meglio Albertini, politicamente piú preparato.

Ad Gandizis
Dg Leo (preferirei Demetrio)
Dt mr. X (Maldini? Leo?)
Ds Mirabelli/Giuntoli


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2018)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quindi si sta disegnando l’assetto che proponevo, anche se per me come DG era meglio Albertini, politicamente piú preparato.
> 
> Ad Gandizis
> Dg Leo (preferirei Demetrio)
> ...



Così non sarebbe male,ma mirabilandia deve andare via,non scherziamo. Giuntoli ok,ma preferirei Tare o Zorc. Avremmo un ottimo AD e alla parte sportiva tre persone molto intelligenti e capaci.


----------



## Djerry (16 Luglio 2018)

Leonardo per me non è mai stato facile da inquadrare, perché parallelamente alla sua indubbia intelligente curiosità ed educazione che per me sono valori assoluti, si nasconde una sorta di animo burrascoso ed iperattivo che certi momenti torna a fare capolino in modo inatteso.

Oltre all'episodio di cui stiamo parlando a Parigi, ma anche il clamoroso raptus della gomitata a USA '94 o persino scelte istintive e fuori dagli schemi non per forza negative, come andare da pioniere in Giappone (e per un bel tesoretto) nel pieno della carriera a 24 anni per seguire il suo mito Zico (ma quando ancora in Oriente non andava praticamente nessuno) oppure la clamorosa proposta di matrimonio ad Anna Billò in diretta televisiva, che mandò in tilt la conduttrice paonazza.

O ancora quel mai chiarito passaggio dal Milan all'Inter, specie alla luce di quell'indimenticabile botta e risposta con Federico Buffa alla fine della stagione in rossonero, nel quale con malcelata vena polemica ed un orgoglio represso negava di avere qualcosa da dire alla proprietà rossonera o che comunque non aveva nulla contro qualcuno, salvo poi effettivamente dare ragione a Buffa nei mesi successivi.

Maldini, vuoi per la sua formazione milanese più vicina o vuoi per come l'ho inquadrato empaticamente, per me non ha nemmeno quel lato oscuro.
Ma se devo dire un nome che non sia Paolo, nonostante tutto per garanzia di intelligenza, integrità e passione farei quello di Leo.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



.


----------



## Salina (16 Luglio 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Leo era stato invocato proprio da noi nel Forum.
> Come dice già qualcuno, lui e Paolo sarebbero la nostra più grande garanzia.
> Aspettiamo però, ancora è tutto in divenire.



E va bene ne siete sicuri ?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*


Leonardo ha dimostrato da sempre competenza in ruoli gestionali, forse anche troppo, tant’è che Galliani per togliersi di mezzo un pericoloso competitor lo ha fatto fuori promuovendolo allenatore. Al Milan sarebbe un gradito ritorno, può offrire tutta la sua conoscenza calcistica a questa società che ne ha molto bisogno. Mai come ora servono profili di un certo livello e Leonardo è una certezza in tal senso.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



La punizione per essere andato all'Inter ce l'avuta, prendendosi le batoste sia dagli spalti che sul campo in quel famoso 3-0.

Per me puo' benissimo tornare in societa', gente competente e' sempre bene accetta.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



Volesse il cielo!!! Sarebbe un'ottima operazione e una gran bella risposta a qualche pseudo-tifoso.


----------



## Ambrole (16 Luglio 2018)

A me è sempre piaciuto Leonardo, ma il fatto che da ogni parte abbia sempre addii burrascosi ed episodi di uncerto tipo, mi da un po' da pensare. Alla fine dietro la facciata garbata e il ciuffo da manager non vorrei ci fosse un carattere un po' troppo burrascoso e incostante


----------



## Zenos (16 Luglio 2018)

Rifiutate Leonardo per il suo trascorso all'Inter, invece andavano bene il presidente interista, ds gobbo, Ancelotti,Seedorf,Pirlo,Fassone, Miraballe...


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2018)

AD: Ivan Gazidis 
DG: Leonardo 
DT: Paolo Maldini 
DS: Igli Tare

Cosa ne pensate??? Per me è il top!


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



L'area tecnica spetta a maldini, se solo o affiancato non lo ma paolo ci deve essere.


----------



## James45 (16 Luglio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Volesse il cielo!!! Sarebbe un'ottima operazione e una gran bella risposta a qualche pseudo-tifoso.



Premesso che, come sempre ho detto, io vorrei Leonardo nuovamente al Milan, soprattutto nel ruolo di DT, non riesco a capire perchè chi la pensa in maniera diversa (da noi) dovrebbe essere uno pseudo-tifoso.
A meno che tu non ti riferisca a qualche troll, il che spiegherebbe alcuni commenti.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> AD: Ivan Gazidis
> DG: Leonardo
> DT: Paolo Maldini
> DS: Igli Tare
> ...



Tare è troppo trash per lavorare al fianco di paolo.


----------



## diavoloINme (16 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Premesso che, come sempre ho detto, io vorrei Leonardo nuovamente al Milan, soprattutto nel ruolo di DT, non riesco a capire perchè chi la pensa in maniera diversa (da noi) dovrebbe essere uno pseudo-tifoso.
> A meno che tu non ti riferisca a qualche troll, il che spiegherebbe alcuni commenti.



Mi riferivo solo ed esclusivamente alla curva.
A parte il fatto che chi fischia il mio capitano dovrebbe subire una sorta di daspo interno per impedirgli anche solo l'accesso allo stadio.
Questi signori che oggi non vogliono leo sono quelli che hanno fischiato maldini.


----------



## diavolo (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



Leonardo non si è comportato benissimo ma la presa di posizione della curva,sopratutto su Mirabelli,è ridicola.


----------



## ignaxio (16 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> AD: Ivan Gazidis
> DG: Leonardo
> DT: Paolo Maldini
> DS: _ Mirabelli _
> ...



Fatta così terrei anche Mirabelli DS a patto che nelle decisioni siamo sempre d’accordo tutti e 3 i ruoli tecnici senza scala gerarchica.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Premesso che, come sempre ho detto, io vorrei Leonardo nuovamente al Milan, soprattutto nel ruolo di DT, non riesco a capire perchè chi la pensa in maniera diversa (da noi) dovrebbe essere uno pseudo-tifoso.
> A meno che tu non ti riferisca a qualche troll, il che spiegherebbe alcuni commenti.



Quelli che fischiano Maldini, che invocano Berlusconi, Fassone e Mirabelli...
Ci sono 3 possibilita:
1° Sono pagati per farlo
2° Non hanno il cervello
3° Sono tifosi infiltrati di altri club

Dispiace perche alla fine associano tutto il tifo milanista a quella banda di scappati di casa... e loro, non mi rappresentano di sicuro !


----------



## MaschioAlfa (16 Luglio 2018)

James45 ha scritto:


> Premesso che, come sempre ho detto, io vorrei Leonardo nuovamente al Milan, soprattutto nel ruolo di DT, non riesco a capire perchè chi la pensa in maniera diversa (da noi) dovrebbe essere uno pseudo-tifoso.
> A meno che tu non ti riferisca a qualche troll, il che spiegherebbe alcuni commenti.



Rispetto totale per le idee altrui... Ma non si può definire traditore Leonardo perché andato a lavorare in dirigenza all inter... Il mondo del calcio sarebbe pieno di traditori. A parte baresi e Maldini ovviamente.


----------



## Garrincha (16 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Chiedete trasparenza e onestà e poi siete i primi a giustificare un comportamento infantile.
> Se è un professionista vai a fare il lavoro che ti piace, non vai in una società accettando anche un lavoro che ritieni di ripiego e non adatto a te, solo per cercare in qualche modo di farla pagare a Berlusconi.
> 
> Stai anche giustificando un gesto violento di un dirigente?
> E ti cadono le braccia perché riporto solo gli eventi... mentre tu trovi giustificabile un atto di tale gravità?




Gattuso ha preso per il collo un rappresentante di un'altra società ma lui è una grandissima persona di cui ti fidi totalmente sul giudizio su Leonardo colpevole solo di averlo relegato in panchina


----------



## numero 3 (16 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> shh!
> E' stato sentenziato.
> Leonardo persona intelligente e competente.
> Non ci frega nulla se dopo aver detto di non voler più allenare, va all'Inter a tentare di farci perdere lo scudetto...
> ...



Sputa pubblicamente nei piatti dove mangia, persone del calibro di Ibra Gattuso e Ancelotti l'hanno pubblicamente insultato e si è reso ridicolo con dichiarazioni d'amore in TV. 
NO LEONARDO


----------



## numero 3 (16 Luglio 2018)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Leonardo ha dimostrato da sempre competenza in ruoli gestionali, forse anche troppo, tant’è che Galliani per togliersi di mezzo un pericoloso competitor lo ha fatto fuori promuovendolo allenatore. Al Milan sarebbe un gradito ritorno, può offrire tutta la sua conoscenza calcistica a questa società che ne ha molto bisogno. Mai come ora servono profili di un certo livello e Leonardo è una certezza in tal senso.



Cominciavano a chiudere i rubinetti a Milanello dopo 5/6 anni di nulla la società decise di fargli fare qualcosa..ecco come divenne allenatore sponsorizzato da Galliani ma di fatto esautorato dal ruolo che copriva..cioè nullafacente..
Per la cronaca Thiago Silva Pato e Kaka non furono scoperti da lui ma fece da sponsor al Milan.


----------



## Igor91 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



Ci ha portato Kakà e Silva.. porti 2 giocatori così e hai fatto il tuo lavoro per 10 anni.


----------



## edoardo (16 Luglio 2018)

marcokaka ha scritto:


> Bravo, quella gente ridicola non ci rappresenta !!!



D'accordissimo,la Curva è "morta" quando si è sciolta la FOSSA.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



Come sempre scrivo e dico, per me non esistono gli dei in terra: esistono persone stupide e intelligenti, il resto lo fanno fortuna e posto giusto al momento giusto.

Detto questo, Leonardo mi è sempre piaciuto, anche se non capisco se a volte ci è o ci fa, fino ad oggi miracoli non gliene ho visti fare nemmeno a lui, ad ogni modo non mi dispiacerebbe, anzi.

Dico anche sempre che a Mirabelli va data una stagione ancora, come la darei a chiunque altro, se poi portano Leonardo, benissimo cosi.

Non ce lo vedo molto comunque, Mirabelli, a convivere con Leonardo, vedremo.


----------



## pazzomania (16 Luglio 2018)

edoardo ha scritto:


> D'accordissimo,la Curva è "morta" quando si è sciolta la FOSSA.



Quanti anni hai?


----------



## James45 (16 Luglio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Quelli che fischiano Maldini, che invocano Berlusconi, Fassone e Mirabelli...
> Ci sono 3 possibilita:
> 1° Sono pagati per farlo
> 2° Non hanno il cervello
> ...



Sinceramente io non riesco a essere così drastico: ci possono essere sicuramente altri motivi validi (per chi la pensa diversamente).

Certo che leggere di gente che oggi invoca Berlusconi, mi sa tanto di riti satanici...


----------



## Moffus98 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.*



Speriamo sia davvero cosi. Io spero riesca a trascinare anche Maldini in questo suo progetto, e spero con tutto il cuore che stia già allacciando dei contatti con un certo Antonio Conte che ora è disoccupato. Vi prego, lasciatemi sognare questa cosa: il TAS ci riammette in Europa League, Fassone e Mirabelli vengono silurati, entrano Leonardo,Maldini e un altro dirigente di esperienza tipo Gazidis, portano Conte in panchina. Lo so, sono un sognatore, ma è l'unica speranza di salvare le prossime stagioni.


----------



## PM3 (16 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Gattuso ha preso per il collo un rappresentante di un'altra società ma lui è una grandissima persona di cui ti fidi totalmente sul giudizio su Leonardo colpevole solo di averlo relegato in panchina



Ho già precisato come sia diverso il discorso tra un calciatore, e un dirigente. 
Visto che un dirigente vive dall'esterno la partita, come noi tifosi, mentre un giocatore può farsi prendere dalla furia agonistica. 
Com'è capitato a Zidane o altri campioni. 
Mentre i dirigenti che hanno compiuto tali gesta si contano sulle dita di una mano, anzi bisogna cercarli bene e in campionati minori...


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Luglio 2018)

Via via piazza pulita, anche quella curva se ne deve andare


----------



## Oronzo Cana (16 Luglio 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Ci ha portato Kakà e Silva.. porti 2 giocatori così e hai fatto il tuo lavoro per 10 anni.



come detto già, sta storia di leonardo ha portato kaka è una leggenda metropolitana ampiamente smentita


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

*Anche Il Giornale conferma: Leonardo vicino al ritorno al Milan nel ruolo di direttore generale. *


----------



## alcyppa (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Giornale conferma: Leonardo vicino al ritorno al Milan nel ruolo di direttore generale. *



Forza!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Giornale conferma: Leonardo vicino al ritorno al Milan nel ruolo di direttore generale. *



"Qualcosa sta succedendo, vediamo"


----------



## Ragnet_7 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Giornale conferma: Leonardo vicino al ritorno al Milan nel ruolo di direttore generale. *



Se veramente si conclude significa che Elliot dei tifosi della Curva se ne frega altamente e anzi ne prende subito le distanze. Questa è una notizia più che positiva.

La rinascita del Milan parte anche dalla pulizia di quello scempio di curva.


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Giornale conferma: Leonardo vicino al ritorno al Milan nel ruolo di direttore generale. *


 [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] hai visto? Sta andando tutto per il meglio!! Cosa ti avevo detto? Con l'ottimismo si ricevono tante soddisfazioni


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (16 Luglio 2018)

Ottimo così. Ci vuole gente con esperienza.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Luglio 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] hai visto? Sta andando tutto per il meglio!! Cosa ti avevo detto? Con l'ottimismo si ricevono tante soddisfazioni



Meglio aspettare le ufficialità...ormai dovremmo essere abituati alle delusioni e ai colpi di teatro...


----------



## Gas (16 Luglio 2018)

La mia memoria dei fatti del tempo è che Leonardo, fino a quel momento amatissimo da tutti, fu messo ad allenare e accettò con riluttanza per dare un contributo. Una volta sulla panchina fu lasciato solo, abbandonato e additato. Infine esonerato.
Ricordo che pensai che fosse stato trattao molto male. Quando andò all'inter un po' ci rimasi male ma dall'altra parte lo capivo anche, la 'vendetta' dell'uomo ferito nell'orgoglio.
Come si fa a pensare che uno dopo essere stato 'maltrattato' poi continui a professare amore incondizionato come nulla fosse ? Lenoardo aveva un conto in sospeso con la vecchia dirigenza ma non con il Milan, quindi penso che potrebbe tornare, e se tornasse non lo disprezzerei.


----------



## GP7 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Giornale conferma: Leonardo vicino al ritorno al Milan nel ruolo di direttore generale. *



Dai che forse forse.. 


Non può essere che i giornali siano allineati e abbiano ragione solo quando ci deve dir male, no?


----------



## Gas (16 Luglio 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> La mia memoria dei fatti del tempo è che Leonardo, fino a quel momento amatissimo da tutti, fu messo ad allenare e accettò con riluttanza per dare un contributo. Una volta sulla panchina fu lasciato solo, abbandonato e additato. Infine esonerato.
> Ricordo che pensai che fosse stato trattao molto male. Quando andò all'inter un po' ci rimasi male ma dall'altra parte lo capivo anche, la 'vendetta' dell'uomo ferito nell'orgoglio.
> Come si fa a pensare che uno dopo essere stato 'maltrattato' poi continui a professare amore incondizionato come nulla fosse ? Lenoardo aveva un conto in sospeso con la vecchia dirigenza ma non con il Milan, quindi penso che potrebbe tornare, e se tornasse non lo disprezzerei.



Aggiungo, potremmo fare un paragone con il caso Pirlo. In quel periodo era stata cognata la politica (molto poco longeva) dei rinnovi annuali per gli over 30, come se fosse un bollito e lui non si sentiva bollito. E' andato alla Juve con la smania di dimostrare che poteva dare ancora tanto. La differenza è che mentre Pirlo ha iniziato a parlare malissimo del Milan e quindi non lo rivorrei mai, Leonardo non mi pare abbia mai sputato sul Milan.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Aggiungo, potremmo fare un paragone con il caso Pirlo. In quel periodo era stata cognata la politica (molto poco longeva) dei rinnovi annuali per gli over 30, come se fosse un bollito e lui non si sentiva bollito. E' andato alla Juve con la smania di dimostrare che poteva dare ancora tanto. La differenza è che mentre Pirlo ha iniziato a parlare malissimo del Milan e quindi non lo rivorrei mai, Leonardo non mi pare abbia mai sputato sul Milan.



Ecco perche per me Pirlo e un traditore, mentre Leonardo e solo un professionista che ha fatto una scelta come milioni di altri professionisti.


----------



## Victorss (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.
> 
> **Anche Il Giornale conferma: Leonardo vicino al ritorno al Milan nel ruolo di direttore generale.*



Ottimo Leonardo, davvero ottimo.


----------



## Djerry (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Anche Il Giornale conferma: Leonardo vicino al ritorno al Milan nel ruolo di direttore generale. *



Suonerebbe per altro come un ruolo apparecchiato anche per Maldini DS.

Io ricordo quasi alla perfezione le parole di Leo da Caressa sui motivi del rifiuto di Paolo nel 2016 al ritorno al Milan, che col senno di poi e vista l'attualità suonano importantissime per chi riesce a recuperarle.

Leonardo disse che era con Maldini durante le prime telefonate e Paolo non aveva alcun dubbio sull'accettare perché sente il Milan casa sua in modo viscerale, ma che poi le modalità dell'approccio e la non conoscenza di chi era esattamente il proprietario oltre alla chiarezza dei ruoli portarono al rifiuto, voleva sapere con certezza cosa volessero i proprietari.

Leonardo aggiunse che lui si sarebbe comportato esattamente allo stesso modo e che nemmeno Fassone poteva sapere bene tutto con precisione, soprattutto da chi fosse composto il fondo di investitori.

E disse infine che conoscendo bene Paolo aveva voglia di essere libero sul piano sportivo, che se scegli Paolo lo fai per la persona, l'immagine, la storia, che garantisce, a prescindere dall'esperienza dirigenziale.

Purtroppo sono solo i miei ricordi, se qualcuno riuscisse a recuperare le parole esatte o addirittura il video sarebbe illuminante.


----------



## Marilson (16 Luglio 2018)

il discorso e' questo, Leonardo e' e rimarra' sempre un giuda interista. Tutto cio' che ha fatto al Milan prima del 25 Dicembre 2010 non e' semplicemente acqua passata, ma e' proprio come se non fosse mai esistito. Tuttavia, viene al Milan per fare il suo lavoro, che sa fare anche bene. Siccome anche Fassone e Mirabelli sono interisti, perche da la' vengono, non vedo come possa essere diverso. Sara' il terzo interista ad aggiungersi alla dirigenza. Dargli piu' importanza di questo proprio non si puo'. Senza rancore, ma non c'e' piu niente sul piano umano e affettivo. E' stato gia' detto tutto 8 anni fa.


----------



## Lineker10 (16 Luglio 2018)

Gas ha scritto:


> Aggiungo, potremmo fare un paragone con il caso Pirlo. In quel periodo era stata cognata la politica (molto poco longeva) dei rinnovi annuali per gli over 30, come se fosse un bollito e lui non si sentiva bollito. E' andato alla Juve con la smania di dimostrare che poteva dare ancora tanto. La differenza è che mentre Pirlo ha iniziato a parlare malissimo del Milan e quindi non lo rivorrei mai, Leonardo non mi pare abbia mai sputato sul Milan.



Aggiungo: viene a rimpiazzare dei dirigenti EX Inter, comunque. Almeno Leonardo ha anche un lungo e grande passato con noi...


----------



## Davide L (16 Luglio 2018)

La Curva non mi rappresenta, io sono rossonero esattamente quanto loro e Leonardo per me rappresenta l'epoca in cui ho iniziato a seguire il calcio e a tifare il Milan.
Mi dispiace averlo visto sulla panchina dell'Inter, ma fu proprio il suo esonero ingiustificato a farmi allontanare per 4-5 anni dal Milan (Non ho seguito nemmeno lo Scudetto con Ibra e Thiago Silva).
Ora dentro uno che il Milan lo ha servito sul serio da giocatore, prima, e da dipendente dopo portandoci giocatori come Kakà, Pato e Thiago Silva.


----------



## vota DC (16 Luglio 2018)

Al Milan aveva fatto bene nei suoi ruoli, tranne come allenatore. Fosse stato solo al Psg sarei cauto dato che non ha fatto nulla per impedire che diventi una raccolta mal assortita di figurine, ma in squadre non rette da emiri folli come il Milan ha dimostrato di essere adeguato.


----------



## PheelMD (16 Luglio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Suonerebbe per altro come un ruolo apparecchiato anche per Maldini DS.
> 
> Io ricordo quasi alla perfezione le parole di Leo da Caressa sui motivi del rifiuto di Paolo nel 2016 al ritorno al Milan, che col senno di poi e vista l'attualità suonano importantissime per chi riesce a recuperarle.
> 
> ...



Se lo ha detto durante una puntata del club, se ricordi il periodo, su Youtube ci sono più o meno tutte.


----------



## GP7 (16 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## admin (16 Luglio 2018)

PheelMD ha scritto:


> Se lo ha detto durante una puntata del club, se ricordi il periodo, su Youtube ci sono più o meno tutte.



Qui c'è tutto. Basta cercare --) http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-rivela-ero-presente-agli-incontri-fassone-maldini-vt41088.html

Restate on topic.


----------



## Djici (16 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## elpacoderoma (16 Luglio 2018)

Forza Leonardo portaci altri Thiago Silva e Kaka'.


----------



## Djerry (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qui c'è tutto. Basta cercare --) http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-rivela-ero-presente-agli-incontri-fassone-maldini-vt41088.html
> 
> Restate on topic.



Beh, grande archivio e quel topic più le parole riportate da @Djici sono un documento importantissimo a mio parere.



A prescindere da Maldini e lette quelle parole oggi col senno di poi, non ricordavo fossero così esplicite e devo dire che mi sento ancora più garantito da Leonardo per la lucidità di quella disamina per altro a caldo.


----------



## King of the North (16 Luglio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> shh!
> E' stato sentenziato.
> Leonardo persona intelligente e competente.
> Non ci frega nulla se dopo aver detto di non voler più allenare, va all'Inter a tentare di farci perdere lo scudetto...
> ...



Di cosa ha fatto Leo non frega nulla! Volere Leo va contro il volere della curva? Bene, allora è il benvenuto.
Ssssssh....non scrivere commenti intelligenti basandoti su fatti reali, non verrai preso in considerazione.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (16 Luglio 2018)

King of the North ha scritto:


> Di cosa ha fatto Leo non frega nulla! Volere Leo va contro il volere della curva? Bene, allora è il benvenuto.
> Ssssssh....non scrivere commenti intelligenti basandoti su fatti reali, non verrai preso in considerazione.



Penso che qua dentro tutti abbiano la testa per farsi un'opinione propria senza dover badare a cosa pensa la curva, alle ripicche o altre cose. O almeno me lo auguro...


----------



## King of the North (16 Luglio 2018)

.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.
> 
> **Anche Il Giornale conferma: Leonardo vicino al ritorno al Milan nel ruolo di direttore generale.*



Premessa, con noi non si è comportato bene quando passò all'Inter, per un semplice motivo: per la voglia di vendetta e rivalsa verso Berlusconi girò le spalle a tutti i tifosi che nella diattriba tra i due erano dalla parte di Leo. 

Detto questo sono passati tanti anni, le ascie di guerra sepolte. Leonardo è un grande dirigente, una persona capace ed intelligente e noi abbiamo tremendamente bisogno di gente cosi, quindi ben venga nella maniera più assoluta.


----------



## jacky (16 Luglio 2018)

Ma magari... uno capace, che capisce di calcio, ambizioso, non paraculo...
L'unico che ha sputt... Berlusconi, dà 20 piste a quelli che ci sono ora...
La curva preferisce Mirabelli a Leonardo? Questo fa capire quanto siano totalmente incompetenti e fuori di testa.
D'altronde fa pari con quello che hanno combinato a Maldini.

Dentro Leonardo, Maldini e Conte e si riparte. Speriamo che queste notizie non siano solo invenzioni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Il Giorno, nonostante i comunicati, gli insulti e gli striscioni della curva, Leonardo è vicinissimo al ritorno al Milan. Il brasiliano ricoprirà il ruolo di DT. Leonardo è stato scelto da Elliott per la sua esperienza, per il fatto che sia un grande scout, e per il fatto che abbia lavorato anche all'estero e parli cinque lingue.
> *
> Mediaset conferma: Leonardo è vicino al ritorno al Milan. Ma, sempre secondo il portale, dovrebbe ricoprire il ruolo di direttore generale e non direttore tecnico.
> 
> **Anche Il Giornale conferma: Leonardo vicino al ritorno al Milan nel ruolo di direttore generale.*



Finalmente gente competente e non babbei paraculati


----------



## Casnop (16 Luglio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Qui c'è tutto. Basta cercare --) http://www.milanworld.net/leonardo-rivela-ero-presente-agli-incontri-fassone-maldini-vt41088.html
> 
> Restate on topic.


Ricordiamo bene quella bella intervista di due anni fa di Leonardo, che riportò una versione edulcorata degli incontri che Maldini ebbe con Fassone e con Han Li. Paolo stesso ne diede poi una sua ricostruzione, meno buonista, più incalzante e pungente, sulle prospettive e gli ambiti della collaborazione, sul problema dei rapporti con il vertice tecnico del club, rappresentato da Mirabelli, e sulle riserve su identità dei proprietari e progetto tecnico sulla squadra. Ma la sostanza è un'altra, e cioè evidenziare che, considerata la lunga frequentazione tra Maldini ed il direttore generale in pectore, fondata sulla condivisione di taluni principi di fondo, il si di Leonardo possa davvero preludere a quello dell'ex capitano ad un suo ingresso nel club sulla base dei medesimi presupposti. Confidiamo poi che le notissime capacità diplomatiche del futuro presidente Scaroni possano aiutare a smussare angoli e riluttanze reciproche. La nota ruvidezza caratteriale di Maldini può serbare sempre sorprese, ma stavolta potrebbero esserci davvero le condizioni perché Maldini faccia il grande passo, verso il ritorno a casa.


----------



## Jino (16 Luglio 2018)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Ricordiamo bene quella bella intervista di due anni fa di Leonardo, che riportò una versione edulcorata degli incontri che Maldini ebbe con Fassone e con Han Li. Paolo stesso ne diede poi una sua ricostruzione, meno buonista, più incalzante e pungente, sulle prospettive e gli ambiti della collaborazione, sul problema dei rapporti con il vertice tecnico del club, rappresentato da Mirabelli, e sulle riserve su identità dei proprietari e progetto tecnico sulla squadra. Ma la sostanza è un'altra, e cioè evidenziare che, considerata la lunga frequentazione tra Maldini ed il direttore generale in pectore, fondata sulla condivisione di taluni principi di fondo, il si di Leonardo possa davvero preludere a quello dell'ex capitano ad un suo ingresso nel club sulla base dei medesimi presupposti. Confidiamo poi che le notissime capacità diplomatiche del futuro presidente Scaroni possano aiutare a smussare angoli e riluttanze reciproche. La nota ruvidezza caratteriale di Maldini può serbare sempre sorprese, ma stavolta potrebbero esserci davvero le condizioni perché Maldini faccia il grande passo, verso il ritorno a casa.



Per me i tempi non sono ancora maturi...sarebbe tutto troppo improvvisato...per me si può lavorare per impostare bene la prossima stagione, per questa tutti faranno del loro meglio, ma si può progettare poco nell'immediato.


----------



## Love (16 Luglio 2018)

la differenza tra direttore tecnico e generale qual'è...cioè sarà operativo sul mercato o no..sarà più un fassone o un mirabelli...??
Leonardo si è comportato male ma con Berlusconi che lo ha sedotto trattato male e poi abbandonato...e di conseguenza con il Milan..ma io lo riabbraccerei senza dubbio alcuno.


----------



## Pampu7 (16 Luglio 2018)

Spero possa già operare sul mercato da settimana prossima Leo


----------



## impero rossonero (16 Luglio 2018)

se viene leonardo e' perche ha avuto garanzie di un ricca campagna acquisti....


----------



## Garrincha (16 Luglio 2018)

Love ha scritto:


> la differenza tra direttore tecnico e generale qual'è...cioè sarà operativo sul mercato o no..sarà più un fassone o un mirabelli...??
> Leonardo si è comportato male ma con Berlusconi che lo ha sedotto trattato male e poi abbandonato...e di conseguenza con il Milan..ma io lo riabbraccerei senza dubbio alcuno.



Il DT si occupa della gestione delle rose 
e della guide tecniche di tutte le squadre della società, il DG è il braccio destro dell'AD e le sue mansioni svariano dalla parte finanziaria al calciomercato se lo ritiene opportuno, sostanzialmente gestisce la parte dirigenziale della società. In pratica uno è il responsabile di quelli in tuta l'altro di quelli in giacca e cravatta


----------



## 7vinte (16 Luglio 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Il DT si occupa della gestione delle rose
> e della guide tecniche di tutte le squadre della società, il DG è il braccio destro dell'AD e le sue mansioni svariano dalla parte finanziaria al calciomercato se lo ritiene opportuno, sostanzialmente gestisce la parte dirigenziale della società. In pratica uno è il responsabile di quelli in tuta l'altro di quelli in giacca e cravatta



AD: si occupa dei conti della società dal punto di vista del merchandising. 
DG: si occupa dei conti riguardo la parte sportiva e si occupa anche di calciomercato, osservando anche calciatori (talenti),come un DS
DT: sceglie l'allenatore e si occupa di calciomercato osserva i giocatori come un DS.
DS: osserva i giocatori e tratta con loro e società


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Luglio 2018)

In Curva non hanno mai capito un c***o.


----------

